# Experience with Cyprichromis as tank mates?



## smiller (Feb 11, 2012)

I have my 150 (72x18x28) cycling and am to the point of starting what I am sure will be a very lengthy amount of research for cichlid choices. I have been doing some reading on Cyprichromis. They look as though they might make a nice addition with the right combination of tank mates. Has that been your experience with them?

Thanks


----------



## Vamze (Feb 16, 2012)

Yes abselutely. If you go for the smaller species (C. Leptosoma) and stock it with like.. 15-20 of them, they would make ideal tank mates for your choice of Julidochromis-, Neolamprologus- and/or Altolamprologus of your choice. (Within reason ofc.)

My experience with C. leptosoma as a community fish is that they ignore the other inhabitants, except when the males are "on display" then they can actually chase larger fish away from their virtual territories in the open water.


----------



## rck1984 (Feb 13, 2012)

smiller said:


> I have my 150 (72x18x28) cycling and am to the point of starting what I am sure will be a very lengthy amount of research for cichlid choices. I have been doing some reading on Cyprichromis. They look as though they might make a nice addition with the right combination of tank mates. Has that been your experience with them?
> 
> Thanks


Cyprichromis/Paracyprichromis are beautiful fish under the right circumstances. The bigger the group the better, usually with more females then males due to aggression of the males towards each other and their "impressing" towards the females. (not always the same female picked on that way) Minimum length of the tank for Paracyprichromis would be 1.20m as they're real swimmers. Actually in case of the Paracyprichromis, the Brieni is more of a swimmer, the Nigripinnis swims not as much as the Brieni. For Cyprichromis counts the same actually but as they tend to swim even more, a 1.50m tank is definitely preferred. The regular Cyprichromis Leptosoma will reach a size of around 8cm where the Cyprichromis Leptosoma Jumbo can reach a size of 12cm, the jumbo obviously need more space. Something to keep in mind.

The next thing would be, the right lightning above your tank. Paracyprichromis and Cyprichromis originally live in deep water (aprox. 40m deep) and really shine under good light conditions. I am having a group of 12 Paracyprichromis Brieni Velifer in my own tank, with both my T5 light bulbs dimmed for about 50% and one bulb being pure actinic. The colors of the Paracyps really pop, all of a sudden all kind of small details become visible such as blue spots and lines over their whole body, something you will barely notice under too bright and just white light.

As for tank mates, I would go for the calmer kind of Tanganyika. I keep them with an Altolamprologus Calvus, Neolamprologus Tretocepalus, Lamprologus Ocellatus and they match just awesome to my liking.

Some general info I could give you from my own experience, I don't know if it was helpfully in anyway but good luck!

A picture of one of my male Paracyprichromis:


Paracyprichromis Brieni Velifer by Rck1984F, on Flickr

For me are Cyprichromis or Paracyprichromis a must have for a Tanganyika tank, except for Frontosa/Tropheus tanks obviously


----------



## smiller (Feb 11, 2012)

Stunning picture! I enjoyed your Flickr album, also. Thanks to you both for all of the great info.

I was thinking going with the smaller species as I prefer smaller fish in general. I will research the other choices that you both listed.

As far as lighting, I have a 6ft PC setup with 4-96w bulbs. I have not yet bought new bulbs until I decide what is best to bring the look out of the fish. My thought is one set of bulbs will be a 67/10K combo. The other two can be the same or they can be actinic. I really prefer a blue-ish look to the tank anyway so I would certainly have no problem going the actinic route if it would pull out the fish colors.


----------



## rck1984 (Feb 13, 2012)

smiller said:


> Stunning picture! I enjoyed your Flickr album, also. Thanks to you both for all of the great info.
> 
> I was thinking going with the smaller species as I prefer smaller fish in general. I will research the other choices that you both listed.
> 
> As far as lighting, I have a 6ft PC setup with 4-96w bulbs. I have not yet bought new bulbs until I decide what is best to bring the look out of the fish. My thought is one set of bulbs will be a 67/10K combo. The other two can be the same or they can be actinic. I really prefer a blue-ish look to the tank anyway so I would certainly have no problem going the actinic route if it would pull out the fish colors.


No problem and good luck! :thumb:


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

I have 14 cyp leptosoma bulu point in my 55g Tang community. I had never had them before and was reluctant to put them in, but they really brought the tank alive. They are still along way from being full grown but I can't wait for the males to colour up.


----------

